# Dishcomm/Homeplug problem since L523



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I really need someone who has the right access to the right people at Dish Network to help me validate this problem because calling to TechSupport does not seem it would be easy to troubleshoot unless I could talk to someone in advance technical support.

I have a 211 and a 722. Recently, the 211 got L523. I am putting the blame on my Dishcomm/Homeplug problems on this new version since calls via Dishcomm/homeplug were working just fine.

Here's my setup:

I have a netgear Homeplug adapter box plugged into my router as the Internet connection for the Homeplug network. Due to the wiring of the house, my 211 can easily see the netgeat Homeplug adapter and can connect to the internet (get an ip address and does updates every day via the Internet). My 722 can't see the netgear Homeplug to get an IP, but can see the 211 and uses the 211's phone line plug to connect to the internet. Too bad Dishcomm can't share internet connection to get updates (as far as I can tell).

Since the 211 got the update, my 722 can no longer connect to the 211 even though it still can scan and see the 211, but it no longer recognizes it as a 211 (just some Homeplug generic device with the 211's MAC ID). And the 211 can no longer see the 722 except a a generic homeplug device and will not allow Scan (no idea why that feature was removed) and has removed the 722 R number from its receiver list even though it was there and working fine before.

I am not sure what changed in the 211 software, but I am bummed about it and would like to have it fixed. Of course, I have rebooted all of the boxes (hard and soft) and try to do scan/tests on both boxes many times to get them to see each other. The 722 still displays the 211 R id, but it always says off-line. My wiring hasn't change and since in test they can still see each other (but no longer recognize as dish boxes only generic homeplug devices) -- there is some sort of software problem causing this issue.

Whew. If you could follow that configuration, advice appreciated on how to get the right person at Dish to understand this issue.

Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to hold your head in the palm of your hands and wonder, does ANYONE QA the new code or is it even put into 'controlled introduction' before it's spooled for general release? This outfit could use some beta testers..... and no, I am not volunteering.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What changed ? 

A lot ! Now 211 is DVR.


----------



## jbaer15 (Mar 22, 2007)

I heard you just need to call and get a hit sent....something about a key and DISHComm so the receviers will not communicate with other receviers not on your account???


----------



## jbaer15 (Mar 22, 2007)

It worked for my friend that has a ViP622 and ViP211k.


----------

